# bfn



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi girls and guys we are so gutted we got our bfn yesterday it is soooooo unfair this was our last chance everything was resting on this ivf working hope you all get your bfp soon by 
all my love and baby dust to u all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you got a BFN   I can completely empathise with you having experienced quite a few ourselves   Do take time to grieve because in a way that's what it is....and do spent quality time with your partner as men often don't know how to show their emotions but will be feeling just as down as we do.

You mention this was your last chance....did you make a decision to only have 1 IVF ?  Can I ask how old you are ?  Do you know what your next steps will be ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Vicki, I'm so sorry to read this hun sending you loads of    

pam xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks guys yes we had made the decision to only do it once it is just out of our price now it was a once in a lifetime chance but alas it was not ment to be. hope u all get your wish thanks again


----------

